# Honest Kitchen or Orijen??



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

Would you rather feed Honest Kitchen or Orijen? Simple question...haha.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I choose Orijen! I'd prefer to see some organs in a commercial raw diet, like Ziwipeak.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Because it has fewer ingredients and no meals I might offer HK Thrive with extra meat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

I chose Honest Kitchen. My dogs never liked Orijen and I'm not sure why. They never did well on it. They like and do well on Acana and TOTW. And they like Honest Kitchen as well.

Speaking of Ziwi Peak, I have a 2 pound bag that I'm stretching as far as I can ..... because of the cost!


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

LabbieMama said:


> I chose Honest Kitchen. My dogs never liked Orijen and I'm not sure why. They never did well on it. They like and do well on Acana and TOTW. And they like Honest Kitchen as well.
> 
> Speaking of Ziwi Peak, I have a 2 pound bag that I'm stretching as far as I can ..... because of the cost!



Yup, it is is expensive. It would cost more than $5 per serving for my Golden. But, I do like it as a topper.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Orijen all day.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Orijen over HK.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

I like Honest Kitchen's concept but it's simply too much vegetable content. Hydrated, it looks like grated salad so unless you plan on adding a substantial amount of meat, I would stick with Orijen.

I feed prey model but when I board, I use ZiwiPeak which is as close as it gets imho. There's also freeze dried raw which I like but 16 ounces cost upwards of $30.00 which is a bit too costly even if you own a toy.


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

When I feed HK I generally do 50% HK/50% raw ground meat or raw chicken chopped up...I guess for this reason I do prefer THK because in general it seems "fresher" than Orijen. I also have one of my 4 that simply can't eat a kibbled food but I know lots do wonderfully on Orijen. The other half the time they get prey model raw but due to our schedules in the AM and the sizes of our dogs, we need 2 meals per day, and HK or Ziwi is their morning meal.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> When I feed HK I generally do 50% HK/50% raw ground meat or raw chicken chopped up...I guess for this reason I do prefer THK because in general it seems "fresher" than Orijen. I also have one of my 4 that simply can't eat a kibbled food but I know lots do wonderfully on Orijen. The other half the time they get prey model raw but due to our schedules in the AM and the sizes of our dogs, we need 2 meals per day, and HK or Ziwi is their morning meal.


Why not go raw all the way? You're half way there, why would you add dried veggie powder?


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> Why not go raw all the way? You're half way there, why would you add dried veggie powder?


Alot of people I know that supplement with raw are afraid it's not "balanced". Some simply can't feel comfortable without feeding some vegetable.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

SamWu1 said:


> Alot of people I know that supplement with raw are afraid it's not "balanced". Some simply can't feel comfortable without feeding some vegetable.


Maybe, but i just find it funny, that they'd do enough research to see that raw is fairly healthy, yet not enough research to see that veggie matter has no nutritional value.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

There isn't any research that shows vegetables aren't needed. That wolves don't eat stomach contents and there is no proven need for carbohydrates aren't good enough for many people especially when they see how eager their dogs will eat plant material. Most people are far more confident seeing positive proofs rather than negative ones. 

It is usually just fine for dogs to eat sub optimal foods and let their caregivers find their way to the best foods. Usually better foods carefully given will improve the dog's health so much any lingering ill health will be further investigated and possibly the dog will end up right where we rawbies know dogs belong.


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> Why not go raw all the way? You're half way there, why would you add dried veggie powder?


Because it takes my two 3.5 lb dogs near on an hour to finish any raw meat esp. if the bone is in and we don't have that kind of time in the AM because we both work. So their morning meal will stay a pre-made, whether THK & raw meat or a pre-made raw. THK ensures they are getting vitamins and minerals that they need, too. A raw ground grocery store meat isn't going to be a complete meal vitamin or mineral wise.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

The *ONLY* Honest Kitchen I use is Preference.....then just add your own meat.

I've used both Thrive and Embark, but feel they are inferior to Orijen.

It is my belief that if you are not willing to add the meat and do the Preference thing, then the rest of the line is trully inferior to anything from Orijen. Great concept, just not enough meat content in the meat inclusive lines of HK.


----------

